# E.P. Labs log. PSL (sponsored). By DOLPHFAN



## dolphfan

Alright Guys,
I am three weeks into a cycle that I started from another source that I myself purchased. I was talking to a PSL rep about doing a sponsored log for them and because of unforeseen delays (mostly on my part) I decided to just do a short cycle without a log. Two weeks in I received a pack from PSL. After talking with the reps we decided to do a log after all. Starting tomorrow I will be documenting the last three weeks until I am up to date and then will be posting several times a week on several boards. I'm going to be honest and do this with an open mind. PSL and I have no affiliations other than we talked and they offered to sponsor this log. I have nothing to gain from them (other than the freebies for this log) so expect a truthful and fair log using the E.P. line. If anyone has any suggestions or comments please feel free to do so, but lets keep personal opinions to a minimum. Any questions for me, ask here. I am very excited to do this and hope things go well. Workout plans and doses will follow tomorrow, diet plans will follow as I am still trying dial that in. Also I will be giving some information about myself and training/cycle experience. Thanks for your support and OL friendships, best of luck to everyone in their training and goals!!!
Dolph


----------



## MattG

Cool, always like to hear about first hand experiences on a source ive never used before. Good luck with everything bro, will be following


----------



## dolphfan

Thanks Matt!!


----------



## dolphfan

Okay guys sorry for the delay. I am a 44 year old male, I started lifting weights in high school never seriously but always had a gym membership or my home gym. Joined the Army when I was 19. I weighed 143lbs. At a height of 6'4" After Basic and AIT I weighed in at around 175lbs My weight bounced around 180ish down to 145lbs. after a stay in the hospital. I did my first cycle (deca only. Remember the yellow tops from Organon?) in 2004 And would do a cycle or two per year since then. Usually test and deca My body weight would go up 10 to 15 lbs each cycle, usually dropping 5lbs after pct. All time high weight of 225lbs. a ton of fat and water!!! I'm basically doing a 5 day a week split similar to MAX-OT (which I did last year. Lifts went up like crazy, but too much damage to the joints.) I will being doing a 12 week cycle of EP sust, EP NPP and EP Mast. To gain lean mass and then cut BF. With NPP for joint help. Doses for the 12 weeks will follow as will workouts and diet. Thanks for looking!! 
Dolph 
P.S. I need my girlfriend to type this shit out cause I just spent 45 minutes writing this paragraph!!


----------



## dolphfan

Been a busy couple of days, sorry for not posting more and trying to catch up on this log. My basic cycle is as follows.
Week 1-2 Sust 250mg NPP 100mg per week
Week 3 Sust 500mg NPP 200mg 
Week 4 Sust 750mg NPP 200mg
Week 5-6 Sust 750mg NPP 300mg MAST 100mg
Week 7-8 Sust 500mg NPP 200mg MAST 200mg
Week 9-10 Sust 250mg NPP100mg MAST 200mg
Week 11 Sust 250mg MAST 200mg
Week 12 Sust 250mg MAST 100mg
It's kind of a weird cycle but I've never use NPP or MASTERON before so I'm trying to determine how my body will react. First injection was on June 11th absolutely no PIP. I had to have a tooth pulled the following Sunday so right off the bat I was behind. The first couple days of this cycle was spent swallowing blood and and not eating, with no workouts. Great start huh? First weigh in 210lbs. Body fat was 24% (I'm using a scale with B.F. BMI and Water percentages. I really don't know how accurate it is as I don't think my B.F. was that high) As I catch up with these logs you'll see my B.F. is going down. Next post will start to include actual workouts. 
Dolph
P.S. Any suggestions or advice, please feel free. Oh and please keep in mind these posts are, for now, until I catch up are almost 4 weeks old!


----------



## dolphfan

Alright first workout at gym. The prior several days I was unable to workout due to having tooth pulled. Weighed in at 213lbs. at aprox. 23% B.F So weight went up body, fat went down?!? Second injection of test 250mg and 100mg NPP. At my gym we have Hammer Strength, Life Fitness, and old school Flex machines. In addition to free weights, squat racks, power lifting stations, dumbbells up to 150lbs. I'm going to abbreviate as much as I can cause I can't type worth a damn. 
H.S. = Hammer strength
L.F. = Life fitness machine
F.M. = Flex machine

6-17-14
Workout: Arms 
H.S. preacher curls F.M. Overhead Tri Ext.
45lbs 2x10 70lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10 60lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x8 60lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x9 60lbs 1x10

Low Pulley curls Tricep Press down (straight bar)
50lbs 1x10 60lbs 1x10
60lbs 1x10 70lbs 1x10
60lbs 1x10 70lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10 70lbs 1x10

Hammer curls Tricep rope single arm
35lbs 1x10 40lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x8 50lbs 1x10
25lbs 1x8 50lbs 1x10

Wrist work- includes underhand, overhand, neutral grips and rehab exercises for tennis elbow. (I don't play tennis, so I don't get that one!)
Keep in mind that was my first workout back after about 6 weeks off. Weights do go up!

Edit: when I wrote this there spaces between exercises but now it looks all smushed togther. I'll try a different approach next time.


----------



## dolphfan

6-18-2014 Shoulders, traps, and abs
I've had issues with my shoulders in the past so I always warm them up with this weird exercise I learned in physical therapy. I start in a seated position with 10-15lbs dumbells in a sort of hammer curl grip, lift my elbows parallel to the ground, lift the dumbbells towards the ceiling, then bring my elbows together in front of me. Then back to the start position. It's really good for rotator cuff and acromio-clavicular joint issues like I had.
Okay so I do 2 sets of 10-15 of that exercise to get the blood flowing. 
L.F. seated shoulder press 70lbs. 2x10
H.S. overhead press 25lbs 1x10, 45lbs 1x10, 45lbs 1x10. With the hammer strength machines being unilateral the weights listed will be per side.
Flex lateral raise machine 50lbs 1x10, 60lbs 1x10, 60lbs 1x10.
H.S. shrugs 45lbs 1x12, 45lbs 1x10, 90lbs 1x10, 90lbs 1x10.
D.B. shrugs 55lbs 1x10, 65lbs 1x10, 65lbs 1x10.
Seated bent-over laterals 25lbs 1x10, 25lbs 1x10, 25lbs 1x10.
Sit-up machine 25lbs 1x15, 25lbs 1x15
Side leg raises Body weight each side 1x10 for 2 sets
It doesn't seem like much, but still only second day back and I kept the weights light on purpose.

Dolph


----------



## dolphfan

6-20-14 Back
Close grip pulldowns 100lbs 3 sets of 10 for a warm up.

Bent over barbell rows 95lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10

H.S. Row 45lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10

Wide grip lat. pull downs 90lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10
Standing straight arm
pull downs 40lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10

I was feeling really light headed that day for some reason so I cut my workout short.
Dolph


----------



## dolphfan

6-21-14 Chest

Incline pec deck Warm up
70lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10 

Life fitness seated chest press
100lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x10

H.S. Incline bench
90lbs 1x7
80lbs 1x8
70lbs 1x9

H.S. wide grip bench
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10

B.M. fly machine
80lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10

This was my first chest workout in awhile and I was gassed!!


----------



## dolphfan

6-21-14 Chest

Incline pec deck Warm up
70lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10 

Life fitness seated chest press
100lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x10

H.S. Incline bench
90lbs 1x7
80lbs 1x8
70lbs 1x9

H.S. wide grip bench
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10

B.M. fly machine
80lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10

This was my first chest workout in awhile and I was gassed!!


----------



## dolphfan

Okay, this is the start of week 2. If anyone is keeping track, they might notice I haven't done legs. I was dealing with a slight knee issue so I won't be posting leg workouts until week 5

6-24-14 Body weight 216lbs Body fat 22%

Arms

Preacher curls w/ e-z bar
55lbs 2x10 warm up
75lbs 1x10
85lbs 1x10
85lbs 1x9

Tricep P.D. V grip
90lbs 2x10 warm up
120lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x10

H.S. preacher curl
45lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10 
80lbs 1x10

Overhead rope tri. ext.
100lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10

Rope hammer curls
80lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10

Body Master overhead tri ext Machine
90lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10

Assorted wrist curls and tennis elbow rehab exercises
H.S. gripper 
50lbs 1x15
75lbs 1x15


----------



## dolphfan

6-25-14 Shoulders and traps

Seated Military press
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10
105lbs 1x9

H.S. Standing shrugs
45lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10

H.S. Lateral raise
20lbs 1x10
20lbs 1x10
25lbs 1x10
25lbs 1x10

Dumbbell shrugs
60lbs 1x10
65lbs 1x10
65lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10

Seated Arnolds
25lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10
35lbs 1x10

Bent over rear delt laterals 
25lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10

Short Olympic bar front raises (If think the bar weighs 30lbs. Not sure.)
30lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10

I started off with my shoulder rehab exercises outlined above.


----------



## dolphfan

6-27-14 
Back

Close grip P.D.
100lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10

Bent over barbell rows
135lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10

H.S. rows
45lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10

Seated back ext machine
90lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10 
195lbs 1x10
195lbs 1x10

Wide grip lat. P.D.
100lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10

Low pulley row
100lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10

Straight arm lat P.D.
50lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

6-28-14
Chest

H.S. Flat bench
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x9

H.S. wide grip bench
45lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10

H.S. incline bench
45lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x8
80lbs 1x9

Incline pec deck
80lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10

B.M. seated pec deck
150lbs 1x5 dropped weight to 
120lbs 1x7
120lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x9

Assisted pull up/ dip machine
Assisted dips 
-130lbs 1x10
-100lbs 1x10

Seated machine dips
135lbs 1x10
165lbs 1x10
165lbs 1x10

Because of shoulder issues I haven't done dips in a while. Felt no pain while doing them so I guess that's a good thing!!


----------



## dolphfan

Been awhile since I posted sorry. Should be able to catch up this week though, I hope!!

7-1-14 

ARMS

Low cable curls warm up
70lbs 1x12
70lbs 1x12

H.S. Preacher curls
45lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x8

V-Grip tricep P.D.

70lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10

Seated dumbbell curls

45lbs 1x8
35lbs 1x10
35lbs 1x10
35lbs 1x8

Rope overhead tri. ext.

100lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10

Rope hammer curls

100lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10

B.M. overhead tri ext machine

100lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10

H.S. gripper

70lbs 1x12
95lbs 1x15
105lbs 1x15

As with all arm days I also do rehab exercises for tendinitis.


----------



## dolphfan

I had to take a couple days off from the gym for personal reasons. Right back to the grind.

7-4-14

Shoulders and Traps

Seated Military press 
45lbs 1x15
45lbs 1x15
95lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x9
115lbs 1x10

H.S. Shrugs
45lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10

Flex machine lateral raises
50lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10

Dumbbell shrugs
65lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10

Arnold Press
30lbs 1x10
35lbs 1x10
35lbs 1x10
40lbs 1x10

B.M. reverse delt machine
50lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10

Cable front and lateral raises 5 to the front 5 to the side left shoulder same with right shoulder\
20lbs 1x10
20lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10

Also shoulder rehab exercises during warm up.


----------



## dolphfan

7-5-14

BACK

H.S. Lat Pulldowns
35lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10

Bent Over Barbell Row
135lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10
185lbs 1x8
185lbs 1x7
135lbs 1x10 Dropped weight due to bad form

H.S. Row
45lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10

Seated Back Ext.
150lbs 1x10
195lbs 1x10
240lbs 1x10

Wide Grip Pulldowns 
120lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x8
150lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x8

Straight Arm Lat Pulldowns
50lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

7-6-14

CHEST

H.S. Flat Bench
45lbs 1x12
45lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10

H.S. Wide Grip Bench
70lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
125lbs 1X8 

Incline Pec Deck
130lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10

Seated Dip Machine
150lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
210lbs 1x10

B.M. Pec Deck
110lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10
140lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10

H.S. Incline Press
45lbs 1x15
45lbs 1x13
45lbs 1x9
No rest between sets 15 with right arm 15 with left, back to right arm for 13, left arm for 13, etc.

Shoulder rehab exercises


----------



## dolphfan

7-8-14

ARMS

H.S. Preacher Curls
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10

V-Grip Tri Pushdowns
70lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10

Seated Alt Dumbbell Curls
35lbs 1x10
40lbs 1x10
40lbs 1x10
40lbs 1x8

B.M. Overhead Tri Ext
100lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10

Low Pulley Curls
110lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
110lbs 21's

Overhead Rope Tri Ext
140lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
140lbs 21's

H.S. Gripper
50lbs 1x15
50lbs 1x15
85lbs 1x15
85lbs 1x15

Wrist rehab and wrist curls


----------



## dolphfan

7-9-14

Shoulders and Traps

Seated Military Press
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x8

H.S. Shrugs
45lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10

H.S. Lateral Raises
25lbs 1x10
25lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10

Dumbbell Shrugs
70lbs 1x10
75lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10

Arnold Press
35lbs 1x10
35lbs 1x10
35lbs 1x10

B.M. Rear Delt Machine
70lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10

Shoulder rehab


----------



## Sandpig

Nice work, man.


----------



## dolphfan

Thanks Sandpig, I really need to catch up on this log! I'm still two weeks behind.
Dolph


----------



## dolphfan

7-13-14

Chest

H.S. Flat Bench
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x9

H.S. Wide Grip
90lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10
125lbs 1x8
125lbs 1x5

Incline Pec Deck
140lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
190lbs 1x10

Seated Dip Machine
180lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10
240lbs 1x10

B.M. Pec Deck
130lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x8

H.S. Incline Bench
45lbs 1x20

I forgot to log my weight and body fat% 
Body weight and body fat on 6-30-14 215lbs BF22%
7-7-14 219lbs BF22%


----------



## dolphfan

Okay guys this is week 6 of my cycle week 5 of actually being able to workout. First leg workout in about 2 and a half months due to injury so I kept it simple and light weight. Also did abs, I do abs at least three days a week, but don't log it?!? 

7-14-14

Body weight 220lbs BF 22% Body weight is going up but %'s are up and down? 

Legs and Abs

B.M. Leg Ext.
70lbs 1x12
70lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10

B.M. Leg Curls
50lbs 1x12
50lbs 1x12
60lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10

Flex Machine lying Leg Press
135lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10

B.M. Power Squat
90lbs 1x10
140lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10 Don't really like this machine too much, funny cause I had planned on buying the home gym version for my home gym

Seated Calf Raises
35lbs 1x15
45lbs 1x15
70lbs 1x15

Sit Up Machine
20lbs 1x10
20lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x8

Leg Raise Station
B.W. 1x10 to the right 1x10 to the left For 3 sets of 10

I did crunches, lying leg lifts, flutter kicks, etc for about 10 minutes.


----------



## dolphfan

7-15-14

ARMS

Preacher curls w/e-z bar
65lbs 1x10
65lbs 1x10
85lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10

Tricep P.D. Straight bar
70lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10

Flex Machine Curls
100lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
140lbs 1x10

Tricep Rope P.D. 
110lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10

Rope Hammer Curls
90lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10

B.M. Overhead Tri Ext
120lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10

Seated Dumbbell Curls
35lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x6
45lbs 1x9

H.S. Gripper
50lbs 1x20
75lbs 1x17
100lbs 1x19

Wrist rehab exercises.


----------



## dolphfan

7-17-14

SHOULDER AND TRAPS

H.S. Shoulder Press
25lbs 1x10
25lbs 1x10
35lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
55lbs 1x10

H.S. Shrugs
90lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10
125lbs 1x10

Arnold Press
35lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
40lbs 1x10
40lbs 1x10

Dumbbell Shrugs
75lbs 1x10
85lbs 1x10
85lbs 1x10

H.S. Lateral Raise
25lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10
35lbs 1x6
25lbs 1x11

B.M Rear Delt Machine
100lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10

Shoulder rehab work throughout workout.


----------



## dolphfan

7-19-14

BACK

Close Grip P.D. 
100lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10

Bent Over Barbell Row
135lbs 1x10
185lbs 1x7
155lbs 1x10
155lbs 1x9

T-Bar Row
70lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x9

B.M Machine Rows
100lbs 1x10
125lbs 1x10
137.5lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10

Seated Low Back Ext
210lbs 1x10
240lbs 1x10
240lbs 1x12
270lbs 1x12

Sit Up Machine
20lbs 1x15
20lbs 1x10

Leg Raise Station
B.W. 1x10 to the left 1x10 to the right
B.W. 1x10 to the front
Abs were gassed for some reason. At least I can see them again LOL!!


----------



## dolphfan

7-20-14

CHEST

H.S. Flat Bench
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10
125lbs 1x6

H.S. Incline Bench
45lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x5

B.M. Pec Deck
140lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x9

Seated Dip Machine
225lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10
255lbs 1x9

Incline Pec Deck
170lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
190lbs 1x10

I had to cut this workout short. My car is in the shop and my ride showed up early. Thanks a lot Dad! LOL!!


----------



## dolphfan

7-22-14

Body weight 218lbs BF 21% Down 2lbs and 1%?!?

LEGS

Flex Leg Ext. warm up
80lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x12

Flex Leg Curls warm up
60lbs 1x12
60lbs 1x15 

Squats
135lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10
185lbs 1x9 First time squatting in a couple months, but this is %^(@$ embarrassing.

B.M. Leg Press 
200lbs 1x10
290lbs 1x10
290lbs 1x10

Standing Calf Raise
B.W.+ 45lbs 1x12
B.W.+ 45lbs 1x12
B.W.+ 65lbs 1x12

Seated Calf Raise
45lbs 1x15
45lbs 1x15
70lbs 1x15

Flex Leg Ext.
110lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x9

Flex Leg Curls
120lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
165lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x9

This is my second leg workout since I hurt my knee. Not too impressive, but not too bad I guess.


----------



## dolphfan

7-23-14

ARMS

Flex Machine Curls
80lbs 1x12 warm up 
80lbs 1x12
110lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10

Reverse Grip Tricep P.D.
70lbs 1x12 warm up
70lbs 1x12
100lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
140lbs 1x10

Preacher Curls
85lbs 1x10
105lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x6

Straight Bar Tricep P.D.
130lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10

Seated Dumbbell Curls
40lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x8
40lbs 1x8 Feeling pretty gassed at this point.

Single Arm Tricep P.D.
50lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x8

Wrist curls and rehab exercises.


----------



## dolphfan

7-25 -14

SHOULDERS and TRAPS

Shoulder rehab exercises for warm up

Arnold Press
40lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
55lbs 1x6

Dumbbell Shrugs
75lbs 1x10
85lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10

Seated Military Press
95lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x9
115lbs 1x7

H.S. Shrugs
45lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x8

H.S. Shoulder Press
45lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x8
85lbs 1x6

H.S. Lateral Raises
15lbs 1x10
20lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10
35lbs 1x7


----------



## Phoe2006

dolphfan said:


> 7-25 -14
> 
> SHOULDERS and TRAPS
> 
> Shoulder rehab exercises for warm up
> 
> Arnold Press
> 40lbs 1x10
> 45lbs 1x10
> 45lbs 1x10
> 55lbs 1x6
> 
> Dumbbell Shrugs
> 75lbs 1x10
> 85lbs 1x10
> 90lbs 1x10
> 95lbs 1x10
> 
> Seated Military Press
> 95lbs 1x10
> 115lbs 1x9
> 115lbs 1x7
> 
> H.S. Shrugs
> 45lbs 1x10
> 90lbs 1x10
> 135lbs 1x8
> 
> H.S. Shoulder Press
> 45lbs 1x10
> 70lbs 1x8
> 85lbs 1x6
> 
> H.S. Lateral Raises
> 15lbs 1x10
> 20lbs 1x10
> 30lbs 1x10
> 35lbs 1x7


I like your workouts. Somewhat resembles my own


----------



## dolphfan

Thanks Phoe, Going to be increasing volume this week a little bit. Not very satisfied with my gains to BF loss ratio. Gotta keep the body guessing, right?
Dolph


----------



## Phoe2006

dolphfan said:


> Thanks Phoe, Going to be increasing volume this week a little bit. Not very satisfied with my gains to BF loss ratio. Gotta keep the body guessing, right?
> Dolph


Always


----------



## dolphfan

Okay now that I'm finally caught up with this log, I can go into details about how my body is reacting, how I feel, how I felt during the workout etc. Overall I am feeling better than I have in years, minus minor injuries, of course. With me there is always some stupid injury, or sore back or something... Anyways I am making gains in strength and size. Body fat is going down. And I have an sense of well being that I usually don't have due to depression and anxiety issues so that's good. What's not good is the gains aren't coming fast enough, they never do I guess. I'm sure my diet isn't totally dialed in yet, still working on that! Being that this is the half way point I'm gonna have to kick it up a notch. Overall I'm feeling satisfied with the results I'm getting and how my body in reacting with the two new "supplements" I'm using. Blood work and pictures are coming soon. Well I guess that it for now. Thanks for reading!!
Dolph


----------



## dolphfan

7-27-14

I woke up on Saturday(7-26-14) And my back was killing me, I must have tweaked it somehow doing shoulders. Used my foam roller a couple times throughout the day and took half a muscle relaxer and skipped my scheduled back workout. So today I did a back/chest workout. Really light on back just to get the blood flowing then on to chest so here it is.

BACK
Close Grip P.D.
120lbs 1x12
120lbs 1x12

H.S. Pulldowns
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10

B.M. Rows 
112.5lbs 1x10
112.5lbs 1x10
112.5lbs 1x10

Back Hyper-Extentions
B.W. 2x10

CHEST

Flat Bench First time flat benching this cycle and I get a pinch in my shoulder/Pec area bench just the bar?!?
45lbs 1x12
45lbs 1x12
135lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10
185lbs 1x8 I didn't have a spotter and didn't want to hurt my shoulder or get pinned

H.S Wide Grip Bench
90lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x7
45lbs 1x20

B.M. Pec Deck
150lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x9
160lbs 1x10

Seated Dip Machine
225lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10
255lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10

H.S. Incline Bench
70lbs 1x9
70lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x6

As you can see this workout was all over the place. Light back, then I tweak my shoulder/pec benching the bar. So I kept the weights a little lighter than last week, just trying to get the "pump" I'm writing this about 7 hours post workout and everything is feeling fine?!?


----------



## dolphfan

Been a rough week, got all my workouts in, just couldn't log them. Had to move my leg workout to Thursday this week instead of Monday. Anyways here they are.

7-29-14
ARMS

Warm up
Straight Bar P.D.
70lbs 3x12
Low Pulley Curl
70lbs 3x12

H.S. Preacher Curls
70lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10
125lbs 1x5

V-Grip Tricep P.D.
80lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x9

Flex Machine Curls
120lbs 1x10
140lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x7

One arm Tri Rope P.D. 
Low Pulley Kick Backs
Reverse Grip D-Handle P.D. 
50lbs 1x10 Per exercise each arm no rest between sets other than to change handle.

One arm Tri Rope P.D. 
Low Pulley Kick Backs
Reverse Grip D-Handle P.D.
60lbs 1x10 Per exercise each arm no rest between sets other than to change handle. Yeah these burn!!

Straight Bar Curls
70lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10
No rest between sets, then 30-40 second rest, then another set of
30lbs 1x10

Little different than the typical 3x10 that I normally do, but got a great pump!!

Oh forgot Body weight 221lbs BF 20%


----------



## dolphfan

7-30-14

SHOULDERS AND TRAPS

Warm up consisting of my shoulder rehab exercises.

Seated Military Press
95lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10
125lbs 1x8
115lbs 1x9

H.S. Shrugs 
70lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10
125lbs 1x10

H.S. Shoulder Press
45lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x6
45lbs 1x12

Dumbbell Shrugs
90lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x8
95lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10

Arnold Press
35lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x9
35lbs 1x10
35lbs 1x10

Flex Machine Lateral Raises
50lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

7-31-14

LEGS

Flex Leg Ext.
80lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x12

Flex Leg Curls
60lbs 1x12
60lbs 1x12

Sumo Style Squats
45lbs 1x12
135lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10 

Leg Press
200lbs 1x10
290lbs 1x10
400lbs 1x8

Seated Calf Raise
45lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x12

Flex Leg Ext.
130lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x17

Flex Leg Curls
135lbs 1x10
165lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
195lbs 1x10

Seated Donkey Calf Raises
75lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x12
105lbs 1x12


----------



## dolphfan

8-1-14

ABS AND BACK

Sit Up Machine
20lbs 1x15
30lbs 1x15
40lbs 1x10

Knee Raise Machine (This machine is called the ABFLEXOR) Google it, it's old school and my abs were burning after two sets!!!
50lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10

Close Grip P.D. Warm Up
120lbs 3x12

B.M. Rows
137.5lbs 1x10
175lbs 1x10
187.5lbs 1x10
187.5lbs 1x10

T-Bar Rows Supported
90lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x6
100lbs 1x9 I really hate this machine, I just can't breathe while using it, anyone else?

H.S. Lat P.D.
45lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x15

Wide Grip Lat P.D.
100lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10 All reps in these sets were slow and controlled with a squeeze at the end of the rep

H.S. Pullover Machine
50lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10 I haven't used this machine in years not sure if I like it?!?


----------



## dolphfan

8-2-14

CHEST

H.S. Flat Bench
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10
125lbs 1x7

H.S. Wide Grip Bench
90lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x9
115lbs 1x10

Incline Pec Deck
180lbs 1x10
190lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x12
200lbs 1x12

H.S. Incline Bench
80lbs 1x19
60lbs 1x10 No rest then
55lbs 1x10 No rest 
45lbs 1x7

Seated Dip Machine
210lbs 1x10
240lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10

B.M. Pec Deck
150lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x12
120lbs 1x12

Overall a good workout. Especially since I was pissed at the world when I got there. Trying different things this week like the drop sets, 4 or 5 sets instead of 3, higher weight, lower reps, just weird stuff I guess.
Body is feeling good, normal aches and pains, but nothing that lasts more than a day. Still trying to post pictures, can't figure it out!!


----------



## dolphfan

8-4-14

LEGS

Warm Up 
Flex Machine Leg Ext.
80lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x12

Flex Machine Leg Curls
75lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x12

H.S. Leg Press
90lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10
360lbs 1x9

H.S. Vertical Leg Press
90lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x9 This machine is, for me at least, harder than it looks! I like it though, I'm gonna be using it more!

Seated Donkey Calf Raises
90lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x2 As I was starting my second warm up set I f'ed up my right calf. I've had issues with it for the last two months or so cramping, charlie horses, etc. I just hope it's just a strain and not a tear or worse.

Flex Leg Ext.
150lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x19

Flex Leg Curls
165lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10

After I nuked my calf I took it easy. Still a good workout, but that little injury really messed with my mind. Oh well! Arm day tomorrow!!!!


----------



## dolphfan

8-5-14

ARMS

Warm Up 
Tricep P.D.
70lbs 3x12

Low Pulley Curls
70lbs 3x12

Preacher Curls
75lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x6
115lbs 1x8 (I did these standing)

V-Bar Tricep P.D.
80lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x8

Flex Machine Curls
140lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
190lbs 1x8

Tricep Rope P.D.
110lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10
140lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10

Dumbbell Hammer Curls
35lbs 1x10
40lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x8

B.M. Overhead Tricep Ext.
140lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x7

I also did some wrist curls and rehab work.


----------



## dolphfan

8-6-14

SHOULDERS AND TRAPS

Started off with my shoulder rehab exercises. Warmed up with light dumbbells then moved on to.
Seated Military Press
45lbs 1x12
45lbs 1x12 for additional warm up.
115lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x7

H.S. Shrugs
90lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10 I stayed at 135lbs because I felt my form suffered last workout. So I really concentrated on that.

H.S. Shoulder Press
65lbs 1x10
75lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x7 Resting only enough to remove plates then
45lbs 1x10 

Low Pulley D-handle Lateral Raises
20lbs 1x10 each arm
30lbs 1x10

Low Pulley D-handle Front Raises
20lbs 1x10 each arm
30lbs 1x10

The last two exercises were done in this manner. 10 laterals right arm, 10 left arm, 10 front raises right arm, 10 left arm. No rest between, just switching sides and direction. Rest about two minutes add 10lbs and
repeat. I couldn't lift my arms to take off my shirt after doing that. Ten hours later my shoulders still feel it!!!! I'd say that was a good workout!!


----------



## dolphfan

Still in need of help posting pics!! This workout was done with a friend who mainly does cross-fit . I usually train alone, so there was VERY little rest between sets. And some exercises I'd normally would not do!
8-8-14

BACK

Wide Grip P.D.
120lbs 1x10
140lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10

B.M. Machine Rows
175lbs 1x10
187.5lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x10
212.5lbs 1x10

H.S. Lat P.D.
70lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10

One Arm Lat P.D. with D-handle
50lbs 1x10
60lbs 1x10
60lbs 1x10

One Arm Straight Arm Lat P.D.
20lbs 1x10
20lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10

H.S. Row
45lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10

I was pretty gassed after this workout. I was trying to use my "normal" weights and trying to keep up with him. Yeah, not so much!!!


----------



## dolphfan

8-9-14

CHEST

H.S. Flat Bench
45lbs 1x12
45lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x10
125lbs 1x9
135lbs 1x8

Decline Bench Press This is the first time in months I haven't used a machine for this exercise. Stabilizer muscles definitely need work.
135lbs 1x10
185lbs 1x10 I really didn't feel safe continuing with higher weights, should've lowered the weight and still did them. Oh well.

H.S. Incline Bench
90lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x5
70lbs 1x10 No rest then
45lbs 1x12

Incline Pec Deck
190lbs 1x10
190lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x10
210lbs 1x10

Seated Dip Machine
225lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10
240lbs 1x10
240lbs 1x10

Cable Flyes
50lbs 1x10
60lbs 1x10
60lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

8-11-14

LEGS AND ABS

Sit Up Machine
20lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10
40lbs 1x10

Knee Raises
B.W. 10 to the front, 10 to the right, 10 to the left.
B.W. 10 to the front, 10 to the right, 10 to the left.

One Arm Standing AB Crunches
60lbs 1x10 Each Side
90lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10

H.S. Leg Press
90lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x12
180lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10

Hack Squats Butt to Grass
90lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x20 Yes 20!

Flex Leg Ext
150lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x10

Flex Leg Curls
165lbs 1x10
195lbs 1x10
210lbs 1x10
210lbs 1x10

No calf work, still hurts. After doing Hacks I did a reverse pyramid kinda thing on the Leg Ext, cause I was so gassed!!

Forgot Weight and B.F. Weight 222lbs and B.F. is at 21% I'm gonna try to get a body fat test done at my next doctor appt. cause that scale isn't right!!!!


----------



## dolphfan

Wow, it's been a week since I last posted. Sorry guys.

8-12-14

ARMS

Warm up 
Tricep P.D. 
70lbs 3x12
Low Pulley Curls
70lbs 3x12

H.S. Preacher Curls
45lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x9
125lbs 1x5
90lbs 1x7

V-Grip Tricep P.D. 
100lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x8
100lbs 1x10

Flex Machine Curls
150lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x10
190lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x9

Tricep Rope P.D. 
130lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x5
70lbs 1x15

Concentration Curls
30lbs 1x10
35lbs 1x10
35lbs 1x8

Standing Wrist Curls
60lbs 1x10
65lbs 1x15

Seated Wrist Curls
50lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

8-14-14

SHOULDERS AND TRAPS

Shoulder rehab exercises
Warm-up
Seated Military Press
45lbs 1x12
95lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x9
135lbs 1x8
95lbs 1x10

H.S. Shrugs
90lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x9

H.S. Shoulder Press
65lbs 1x10
55lbs 1x10
55lbs 1x10
55lbs 1x10

Dumbbell Shrugs
90lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10

H.S. Lateral Raise
25lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10
35lbs 1x10

Low Cable Delt Raise to the Front
20lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10

Low Cable Delt Raise to the Side
20lbs 1x10
20lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x7

This was a weird workout, some sets I felt like I had no strength at all, then the next set I was pushing more weight than the week before, then right back to not having any strength!?!


----------



## dolphfan

8-16-14

BACK AND ABS

Sit-up Machine
20lbs 1x12
30lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10

Flex Knee Raise Machine
50lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10

Wide Grip Lat P.D.
100lbs 1x12
100lbs 1x12
150lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x8

Hyper Ext Machine
210lbs 1x12
240lbs 1x12
270lbs 1x10
285lbs 1x10

B.M. Row
187.5lbs 1x10
212.5lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10

H.S. Pullover
90lbs 1x10
140lbs 1x10
190lbs 1x10

Straight Arm P.D.
80lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

8-17-14

CHEST

Flat Bench
45lbs 1x15
95lbs 1x12
135lbs 1x10
185lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x6 Last April I benched 300lbs 2 times with no spot. 255lbs 10 times and 275lbs 7-8 times no spot now I'm struggling with 225lbs. WTF? I gotta stop using machines so much. I do feel safer with them though.

H.S. Wide Grip Bench
90lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10
125lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10
155lbs 1x6
90lbs 1x10

Decline Bench Press
135lbs 1x12
135lbs 1x12
135lbs 1x12 Lower weight, Reps at 12 until I feel comfortable using the Barbells again!

Incline Pec Deck
190lbs 1x10
190lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x10

Cables Flyes 
60lbs 1x10
60lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10
40lbs 1x10 No rest between last three sets. I had to cut this workout short due to my snooze button!


----------



## dolphfan

8-18-14

LEGS

Flex Leg Ext
70lbs 1x12
70lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x12

B.M. Leg Curls
70lbs 1x12
70lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x12

H.S. Leg Press
90lbs 1x12
180lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10
360lbs 1x10
360lbs 1x10

Hack Squats
90lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x10 Really wasn't feeling Hack Squats today!?

Flex Leg Curls
135lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
195lbs 1x10
210lbs 1x6

Flex Leg Ext
110lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x8
160lbs 1x7

This whole workout was kinda meh! The gym was busier than I had ever scene it and hot as hell. Plus the dumba$$ kids hogging all the leg equipment doing half rep squats and stuff like that!!


----------



## dolphfan

8-19-14

ARMS

Warm-up 
Tricep Rope P.D. 
70lbs 3x12
Low Pulley Curls
70lbs 31x12

Skull Crushers
75lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10
105lbs 1x8
95lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10

H.S. Preacher Curls
70lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10
125lbs 1x6
125lbs 1x4

V-Grip P.D.
100lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10 no rest then
70lbs 1x7

Flex Machine Cont. Curls
90lbs 1x11
110lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10

Tricep Rope P.D.
140lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x15

H.S. Gripper
70lbs 1x20
115lbs 1x15
115lbs 1x15
70lbs 1x10

Standing Straight Bar Curls
70lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
50lbs 1 set of 21's
40lbs 1 set of 21's

The last two exercises were done gripper, standing curls, gripper, standing curls, etc. with no rest between sets
I finished with some rehab work and wrist curls.


----------



## dolphfan

8-21-14

ABS, SHOULDERS, AND TRAPS

Sit-up Machine
30lbs 1x10
40lbs 1x10
40lbs 1x10

Knee Raises 
B.W. 1x20
Right Side B.W. 1x15
Left Side B.W. 1x15

Decline Sit-up
B.W. 1x20

Arnold Press 
35lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10
55lbs 1x6

Dumbbell Shrugs 
90lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10
105lbs 1x10
105lbs 1x10

H.S. Lateral Raise
20lbs 1x10
25lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10
35lbs 1x7

H.S. Shrugs
180lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10

Low Pulley Raise
To the right side then to left side 
To the front right Delt then left Delt No rest accept switching hands 
30lbs 1x10
25lbs 1x10
20lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

8-22-14

BACK

Close Grip P.D.
120lbs 1x12
120lbs 1x12
170lbs 1x10
190lbs 1x7

B.M. Row
137.5lbs 1x10
175lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10

H.S. Lat P.D.
70lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10

Straight Arm P.D.
50lbs 1x10
60lbs 1x10

Seated Low Pulley Row
100lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10

Hyperextentions
B.W. 1x10
B.W. +25lbs 1x10
B.W. +25lbs 1x10
I tweeked my back doing the hypers so I called it a day.


----------



## dolphfan

8-23-14

CHEST

Decline Bench
95lbs 1x15
135lbs 1x12
175lbs 1x10
175lbs 1x10

H.S. Incline Bench
90lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x9
80lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10
55lbs 1x15 No rest then
35lbs 1x15

B.M. Pec Deck
100lbs 1x12
120lbs 1x10
140lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x9

Dip Machine
225lbs 1x10
255lbs 1x10
255lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x8

Cable Flyes High Pulley
60lbs 1x10
60lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10

H.S. Wide Grip Bench
90lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x5
90lbs 1x10
Then at 45lbs I did as many reps as I could with my right arm, then left arm, then right, then left, etc until I couldn't do a single rep.


----------



## dolphfan

8-25-14

LEGS

Flex Leg Ext
70lbs 1x12
70lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x12

Flex Leg Curl
75lbs 1x12
75lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x12

H.S. Leg Press
180lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10
360lbs 1x10
450lbs 1x9

Seated Calf Raise
45lbs 1x15
90lbs 1x15
90lbs 1x15 Because of my right calf still bothering me, this is the first time I've done calf work in a couple of weeks. Each rep was very slow and controlled, going down to the point where I would start to feel the stretch then slowly go back up.

B.M. Leg Press
200lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x10
290lbs 1x10
380lbs 1x8

Flex Leg Ext
120lbs 1x10
140lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x9 No rest
110lbs 1x10

Flex Leg Curls
150lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
210lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

8-26-14

ARMS

Warm Up
Tricep Rope P.D.
70lbs 3x12
Low Pulley Curls
70lbs 3x12

Preacher Curls
75lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10
105lbs 1x7

Standing E.Z. Bar Curls
105lbs 1x7
105lbs 1x9

Skull Crushers
75lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x6
95lbs 1x10 No rest accept to remove plates
75lbs 1x10

H.S. Preacher Curls
90lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10
125lbs 1x7 
100lbs 1x9
50lbs 1x12

Tricep P.D. Straight Bar
100lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
140lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10

Seated Conc. Curl Machine
110lbs 1x10 Wasn't feeling this machine today!?!

H.S. Gripper
50lbs 1x20
100lbs 1x20
100lbs 1x20
100lbs 1x20


----------



## dolphfan

8-28-14

ABS, SHOULDERS, AND TRAPS

Knee Raises B.W.
Front 1x15
Right 1x15
Left 1x15

Leg raise B.W.
Front 1x10 Making sure to get my lower back off the pad.

Sit-up Machine
30lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10

Seated Military Press
95lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x8
135lbs 1x6

Dumbbell Shrugs
90lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
105lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10

Arnold Press
35lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10

Barbell Shrugs
135lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10

Seated Lateral Raise
15lbs 1x10
20lbs 1x10
20lbs 1x10 I saw a youtube video of Charles Glass instructing someone on this exercise. You start off with the dumbbells to your side, arms slightly bent at the elbow, as you raise the weight twist your palms so your pinky finger is toward the ceiling. You wont need to use a lot of weight and you don't be need to lift your arms past your shoulders. It really isolates the side delt. Give it a try, you'll feel it right away!!

Barbell Front Raise 
40lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10 Used E-Z Curl Bar feels better on the wrists
55lbs 1x10
Another youtube video find. Hold the bar like you are doing curls, but keeping the arms straight, lift the bar to shoulder height. E-Z curl bars are definitely easier on the wrists. Give these a try and let me know what you think. I'll be using them!!


----------



## dolphfan

,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
These two pics are from a crossfit thing I did on April 27th 2014. These are the closest thing to a "before" picture that I have.


----------



## dolphfan

,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
These pics were taken on July 12th 2014. About three and a half weeks into this cycle.


----------



## dolphfan

,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
These were taken on July 29th 2014. About five and a half weeks into this cycle.


----------



## dolphfan

,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,These were taken on Aug. 12th 2014. About seven and a half weeks in.


----------



## dolphfan

,,
This one was taken on Aug 18th 2014. I thought I saw a little bit of abs, so I took a pic. Lol. I will be taking and posting more pics this weekend, Dolph


----------



## dolphfan

8-31-14

ABS AND CHEST

Sit-Up Machine
20lbs 1x15
20lbs 1x10
20lbs 1x15

Knee Raises
B.W. 1x12
B.W. 1x12
B.W. 1x12

H.S. Wide Grip Bench Press
45lbs 1x12
45lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10
155lbs 1x8

Decline Bench Press
135lbs 1x10
185lbs 1x10
185lbs 1x9

B.M. Pec Dack
110lbs 1x12
130lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x10

Dip Machine
240lbs 1x10
255lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10
285lbs 1x9

Cable Flyes (High Pulley) 
70lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10

Cable Flyes (Chest Height)
40lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10

Twisting Decline Sit-Ups
B.W. 1x20
B.W. 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

9-1-14

LEGS

Flex Leg Ext
70lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x12

Flex Leg Curls
75lbs 1x12
75lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x12

H.S. Leg Press
180lbs 1x10
360lbs 1x10
450lbs 1x10
400lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x16

Seated Calf Raises
50lbs 1x15
100lbs 1x15
100lbs 1x15
50lbs 1x15 All sets done very controlled and very slow!

Flex Leg Curls
165lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10 I felt a twinge in my Hammie so I stopped doing leg curls

Flex Leg Ext.
120lbs 1x10
140lbs 1x10
140lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x8


----------



## dolphfan

9-2-14

ARMS

Warm-Up
Tricep P.D.
70lbs 3x12
Low Pulley Curls
70lbs 312

Wrist Rehab Work

H.S. Preacher Curls
90lbs 1x10
125lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x6
90lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10

B.M. Overhead Tricep Ext.
140lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x10
190lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x7
150lbs 1x12

Flex Machine Curls
130lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x10
190lbs 1x9
190lbs 1x7

Tricep Rope P.D.
80lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10

One Arm Tricep Rope P.D.
50lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10
40lbs 1x10

Dumbbell Hammer Curls
30lbs 1x10
40lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x8

Wide Grip Barbell Curls
40lbs 1x10
40lbs 1x10
40lbs 1x10

H.S. Gripper
50lbs 1x20
100lbs 1x20
100lbs 1x20
100lbs 1x20

Barbell Wrist Curls From Edge of Bench
50lbs 1x15


----------



## dolphfan

7-4-14

SHOULDERS, TRAPS, AND ABS

Shoulder Rehab Exercises

Knee Raise Machine
50lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10

Sit-Up Machine
20lbs 1x10
20lbs 1x10
20lbs 1x10

Arnold Press
35lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10
55lbs 1x8

Barbell Shrugs
135lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10
185lbs 1x12

H.S. Shoulder Press
55lbs 1x10
65lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10

B.M. Rear Delt Machine
100lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10

Lateral Raises pinkies towards the ceiling
20lbs 1x10
20lbs 1x10
25lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

9-5-14

BACK

Close Grip P.D.
130lbs 1x12
130lbs 1x12

Wide Grip P.D.
170lbs 1x10
190lbs 1x8
180lbs 1x10

B.M. Rows
175lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x15 Slow and controlled, concentrating on squeezing shoulder blades together.

Seated Hyper Ext.
210lbs 1x10
240lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10

H.S. Lat P.D.
80lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x9
90lbs 1x10

Seated Low Pulley Rows
130lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10

Straight Arm P.D.
40lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
These pictures were taken on Sept. 6th 2014. Sorry about the blurry ones.


----------



## dolphfan

I got my results back. Copied and pasted from MyChart.

Component Results

Component	Standard Range	Your Value
TESTOSTERONE	280 - 800 ng/dL	2148
TESTOSTERONE FREE	6.8 - 21.5 pg/mL	>51.0
Testing performed at:
LabCorp Burlington
1447 York Court
Burlington, NC 27215
General Information
Collected:
09/08/2014 10:46 AM
Resulted:
09/10/2014 5:13 AM


----------



## dolphfan

Hey guys, sorry I haven't posted in a while. Life got a little crazy here. Will be updating my log tomorrow. No comments on my test levels being 2148?
Dolph


----------



## dolphfan

Okay guys, technically my 12 weeks ended about two weeks ago. I hadn't even noticed that I was close to the end. Around that time I completely messed up my diet. I was so concerned with losing body fat that I cut my calories down, and ended up not eating enough. I also missed a couple of workouts and didn't even want to post the ones I did. Guess I lost my drive a little. Anyways I jumped back on the horse and decided to add a few weeks to this log making it about sixteen weeks. I have enough Sust and Mast to do about three more weeks at a dose of 250mg Sust and 200mg Mast for the remainder of this log. I'll post up the workouts I haven't posted yet, then continue to update these final three weeks. 
Dolph


----------



## dolphfan

9-6-14

CHEST and ABS

H.S. Wide Grip Bench
45lbs 1x12
45lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x8

H.S. Flat Bench
90lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
125lbs 1x5

B.M. Pec Deck
120lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x10
190lbs 1x10

Cable Flyes High Pulley
40lbs 1x12
70lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10

Cable Flyes Chest Height
70lbs 1x10
60lbs 1x10
60lbs 1x10

H.S. Incline Bench
90lbs 1x9
70lbs 1x8
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10

Sit-up Machine
20lbs 1x10
20lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10
30lbs 1x10

Knee Raise to the Side
B.W. 1x10 each side
B.W. 1x10 each side
B.W. 1x10 to each side


----------



## dolphfan

9-8-14

LEGS

Flex Leg Ext.
80lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x12

Flex Leg Curls
75lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x12

H.S. Leg Press
180lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10
360lbs 1x10
450lbs 1x10
500lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x15

Seated Calf Raises
50lbs 1x15
100lbs 1x15
100lbs 1x15
125lbs 1x10
125lbs 1x10

Flex Leg Curls
165lbs 1x10
195lbs 1x10
210lbs 1x10
210lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x7

Flex Leg Ext.
140lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x15

Flex 45 degree Donkey Calf Mach.
105lbs 1x15
120lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

9-8-14

LEGS

Flex Leg Ext.
80lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x12

Flex Leg Curls
75lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x12

H.S. Leg Press
180lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10
360lbs 1x10
450lbs 1x10
500lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x15

Seated Calf Raises
50lbs 1x15
100lbs 1x15
100lbs 1x15
125lbs 1x10
125lbs 1x10

Flex Leg Curls
165lbs 1x10
195lbs 1x10
210lbs 1x10
210lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x7

Flex Leg Ext.
140lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x15

Flex 45 degree Donkey Calf Mach.
105lbs 1x15
120lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

9-9-14

Arms

H.S. Preacher Curls
70lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
125lbs 1x5
100lbs 1x7

Straight Bar Tricep P.D.
60lbs 1x10
60lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10

Standing E-Z Bar Curls
75lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10

Skull Crushers
75lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10

Tricep Rope P.D.
90lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
140lbs 1x10

Low Pulley Curls
90lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
140lbs 1x10

The standing E-Z Bar Curls and Skull Crushers were done as a superset
And the Tricep Rope P.D. and Low Pulley Curls also done as a superset.

One Arm Rope P.D.
60lbs 1x10
60lbs 1x10

One Arm Low Pulley Conc Curls
60lbs 1x10
60lbs 1x10

I can't remember for sure if the last sets were supersets or not, but I think they were.


----------



## dolphfan

Back to a leg workout cause I skipped Shoulder, Back, and Chest days putting a roof on my parents house and working at the same time. Anyways

9-15-14

LEGS

Flex Leg Ext
70lbs 1x12
70lbs 1x12
70lbs 1x12

Flex Leg Curls
90lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x12

H.S. Leg Press
180lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10
360lbs 1x10
450lbs 1x10
360lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x20 

Seated Calf Raises
50lbs 1x15
100lbs 1x15
145lbs 1x10
190lbs 1x18
100lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10

Flex Leg Curls
165lbs 1x10
195lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10
240lbs 1x8

Flex Leg Ext.
160lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

9-16-14

ARMS

Low Pulley Curls
70lbs 1x12
70lbs 1x12
70lbs 1x12

Tricep Rope P.D.
70lbs 1x12
70lbs 1x12
70lbs 1x12

Standing E-Z Bar Curls
75lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10

Skull Crushers
75lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10

H.S. Preacher Curls
90lbs 1x10
105lbs 1x7
80lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10

B.M. Overhead Tricep Ext Machine
150lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x8

Flex Machine Curls
130lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x9

V-Grip Tricep P.D.
70lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x9

H.S. Gripper
50lbs 1x25
75lbs 1x25
75lbs 1x20
75lbs 1x20

Reverse Grip Tricep P.D.
90lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

9-17-14

SHOULDERS AND TRAPS

Shoulder rehab exercises

H.S. Shrugs
90lbs 1x12
180lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10
320lbs 1x10
320lbs 1x10

Arnold Press
40lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10
60lbs 1x3 I guess I wasn't ready for 60's yet lol

Dumbbell Shrugs
100lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10

H.S. Shoulder Press 
65lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10
75lbs 1x8
75lbs 1x7

H.S. Lateral Raise Machine
25lbs 1x10
25lbs 1x10
35lbs 1x8
30lbs 1x10

B.M. Rear Delt Machine
100lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10

Dumbbell Lateral Raises Pinky to Ceiling
20lbs 1x10
25lbs 1x10
20lbs 1x10

Front Delt Raises
20lbs 1x10
15lbs 1x10
15lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

ANNNND back to legs, Skipped back and chest days to finish the roof.

9-22-14

LEGS

Flex Leg Ext
70lbs 1x12
70lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x12

Flex Leg Curls
90lbs 1x12
105lbs 1x12
105lbs 1x12

H.S. Leg Press
180lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10
360lbs 1x10
450lbs 1x10
540lbs 1x5
270lbs 1x10

Seated Calf Raises
50lbs 1x15
100lbs 1x15
150lbs 1x10
175lbs 1x8
100lbs 1x15
100lbs 1x15

Flex Leg Curls
165lbs 1x10
195lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10
195lbs 1x12

Flex Leg Ext
160lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10 no rest then
100lbs 1x10 

H.S. Deadlifts
90lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

9-23-14

ARMS

Tricep P.D.
70lbs 1x12
70lbs 1x12
70lbs1x12

Low Pulley Curls
70lbs 1x12
70lbs 1x12
70lbs 1x12

B.M. Overhead Tricep Ext Machine
150lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x8

Preacher Curls
75lbs 1x10
95lbs 1x10
105lbs 1x8
85lbs 1x8

V-Grip Tricep P.D.
80lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10

H.S. Preacher Curls
90lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10

Overhead Tricep Rope Ext
80lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10
140lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10

Flex Machine Curls
130lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x12


----------



## dolphfan

9-24-14

SHOULDERS AND TRAPS

Rehab exercises

H.S. Shrugs
180lbs 1x12
270lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x15

H.S. Shoulder Press
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10

Dumbbell Shrugs
95lbs 1x10
105lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10

Arnold Press
40lbs 1x10
40lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10

Barbell Shrugs
225lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10

Standing Military Press
45lbs 1x20
45lbs 1x15
45lbs 1x15

Front Delt Raises w/ 45lbs plate
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

9-26-14

BACK

Close Grip P.D.
120lbs 1x12
120lbs 1x12

Neutral Grip Lat P.D.
160lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
190lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10

B.M. Row
150lbs 1x10
175lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10

Seated Back Ext
210lbs 1x10
240lbs 1x10
255lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10

Low Pulley Row
150lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x10

H.S. Lat P.D.
70lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10
80lbs 1x10
60lbs 1x10

Good Mornings 
45lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

9-28-14

CHEST AND ABS

H.S. Incline Bench
45lbs 1x12
45lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x8

H.S. Wide Grip Bench
90lbs 1x10
115lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x6

B.M. Pec Deck
120lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x10
190lbs 1x10

Dip Machine
240lbs 1x10
240lbs 1x10
240lbs 1x10
240lbs 1x10

One Arm Cable Flyes
50lbs 1x10
60lbs 1x10
60lbs 1x10
70lbs 1x10

Rope Crunches
80lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10

Sit-Up Machine
20lbs 1x15
30lbs 1x15
40lbs 1x6

Knee Raises
B.W. 10 to the front, 10 to the right, 10 to the left
B.W. 10 to the front, 10 to the right, 10 to the left
B.W. 10 to the front, 10 to the right, 10 to the left


----------



## dolphfan

9-29-14

LEGS

Flex Leg Ext
70lbs 1x12
70lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x12

Flex Leg Curls
90lbs 1x12
90lbs 1x12
105lbs 1x12

B.M. Leg Press
180lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10
360lbs 1x10
450lbs 1x10
270lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x15

Seated Calf Raise
50lbs 1x15
100lbs 1x15
150lbs 1x15
175lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x15

Flex Leg Curls
180lbs 1x10
195lbs 1x10
210lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10
225lbs 1x10
195lbs 1x15

45 degree Donkey Calf Machine
105lbs 1x15
105lbs 1x15
120lbs 1x10
135lbs 1x12

Flex Leg Ext
110lbs 1x10
160lbs 1x10
180lbs 1x10
200lbs 1x9
110lbs 1x15


----------



## dolphfan

9-30-14

ARMS

Tricep P.D.
70lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x12

Low Pulley Curl
70lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x12
80lbs 1x12

B.M. Overhead Tri Ext
130lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x10
190lbs 1x10

H.S. Preacher Curls
90lbs 1x10
90lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x8
100lbs 1x10
45lbs 1x15

V-Grip Tricep P.D.
80lbs 1x10
100lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x7
90lbs 1x10

Flex Machine Curls
130lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10
170lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x15

Tricep Rope P.D.
80lbs 1x10
110lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10
150lbs 1x10

Rope Hammer Curls
100lbs 1x10
120lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10
130lbs 1x10

One Arm D-Handle Tri P.D.
40lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10
50lbs 1x10

Reverse Wrist curls
10lbs 1x10
15lbs 1x10
20lbs 1x10

Neutral Grip Wrist Curls
10lbs 1x10
15lbs 1x10
20lbs 1x10


----------



## dolphfan

,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
Sorry about the lousy image quality , they looked better on my camera. These were taken on Sept 28th 2014


----------



## dolphfan

,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Also taken on Sept 28th 2014.


----------



## dolphfan

Hey guys, no I haven't dropped off the planet. I was sick for a week, a couple weeks ago, and then my hard drive crashed. Good news is they (geek squad) were able to save everything that was on it, bad news it took three weeks to get it back. Anyways, except for the week I was sick, I continued my log and workouts. I'll be posting the remainder soon. With pics and final stats, including a review of my results and feelings about EP line and PSL. Thanks for reading!
Dolph


----------



## Ironbuilt

dolphfan said:


> I got my results back. Copied and pasted from MyChart.
> 
> Component Results
> 
> Component	Standard Range	Your Value
> TESTOSTERONE	280 - 800 ng/dL	2148
> TESTOSTERONE FREE	6.8 - 21.5 pg/mL	>51.0
> Testing performed at:
> LabCorp Burlington
> 1447 York Court
> Burlington, NC 27215
> General Information
> Collected:
> 09/08/2014 10:46 AM
> Resulted:
> 09/10/2014 5:13 AM




What test was this? And was it through your dr or just an online site ? How was the other levels  of your liver etc .thks. ib


----------

